# Slight different detail, NON Audi but may intrest some !



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

I was asked to perform a protection detail on a new Ford Focus RS 500, being more into my dubs etc I didnt know much about the RS 500, but learned it consisted of a Matt Black Wrap from 3M. So I was on the phone to Swissvax and ordered the full Opaque range.

So back to the detail.

when I arrived the car was mucky and very dusty, was very surprised to see how the car was transported to the dealer 


























So a quick rinse then washed the alloys and tyres and door checks and engine bay (APC/Bilberry etc) and rinsed.

then snowfoamed the car









rinsed, then washed with Swissvax Opaque car bath










Finally rinsed again, at this stage i could view the water behavious on the finish which seemed to soak up the water:


































At this stage decided to apply CG Silk finish to the engine bay as if any over spray would be dealt with at the next stage

the car wash dried with a Dodo Juice supernatural drying towl

Swissvax Pneu was applied to the tyres at this stage and Swissvax Seal Feed to ensure the pre wax cleanser would remove any over spray.

Moved the car inside and started with the Opaque range, went over the vinyl with the Pre wax cleaner which helped to remove any staining, oils mark etc..worked one panel at a time.


























Then onto the wax, Swissvax Opaque wax applied one panel and buffed at a time.


















Then left to "gas out" for approx 3 hours during this time cleaned the interior with Swissvax Interior Quick Finish, the seats treated to 303 Fabric Guard and hoovered, the piano black exterior trim cleansed with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Regular, buffed then Swissvax Crystal Rock applied cured and buffed. Windows treated with Swissvax Crystal (applied to cloth then wiped to ensure no over spray), alloys treated to Zaino Z2 then Swissvax Autobahn. Finally the vinyl was buffed once again.

Then end results:


























































then some pics in the area the dealership using for their adverts


























































Overall, being the unknown for me with Matt Finishes, it was not as easy as i thought it would be, but the results were fantastic and very happy to have the oppertunity to work on this car.

Thanks for viewing

Robert
Prism Detailing


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

its certainly different, prices of RS's seem to be dropping to, i'd so love a white one


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> its certainly different, prices of RS's seem to be dropping to, i'd so love a white one


After I detailed this car I went looking for prices and I dont think they are that cheap, most are still commanding prices of £24k+

The RS 500 will make money for the owner, with the new EU regulations etc, it will be unlikely be another high performance engine/car like that from Ford again


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

they seem to think the next RS will be a 2.0 ecoboost but with the addition of an electric motor, so you get 4wd and 300bhp whilst being kind to the enviroment. I was looking at them when I got the seat and prices were way over list and i'm sure i've seen one up at 20k which by all accounts was a genuine sale.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have just been looking at a green RS with all the optinons Lux2 leather and bluetooth 59 plate 8500 miles up for£24995 got him down to £23700 I have also had a price for the same car with the same options new on a 60 plate and it was £30860 but they would come down to £28700


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

i'd go for a basic spec car, the sat nav isn't brilliant and ford leather never seems to be real, well it didn't feel it in the ST demo had. This time last year prices were very high but its a lot of car for 23k when you compare it to a Mk6 GOlf GTI.


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Great job on the detailing and the 3M wrap looks amazing! No matter how hard Ford try to disguise the car with large chunks of plastic, it's still a Focus and it still looks rather unpleasant.


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow nice job,Car look pucker might go to ford tomorrow see how much?
Not good on a TT forum. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

crapgolf said:


> Wow nice job,Car look pucker might go to ford tomorrow see how much?
> Not good on a TT forum. :lol:
> 
> Rich


Well its nothing to do with the car, the car has nothing to do with this forum, but what does.....the vinyl wrap and I know a lot of people these days are getting the matt finish, so demonstrating what can be done to protect it [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

